# شركات الملاحه المصريه



## engalikhalilali (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كنت عاوز اعرف الشركات المصريه اللى شغاله فى المجال البحري
والمرتبات فى حدود كام لحديث التخرج


----------

